# 6 Nations Rugby



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi. I've just moved to Dubai last night and would like to know where I can watch the rugby 6 nations on Saturday and Sunday? Would prefer it if the place didn't charge to watch the matches but I don't mind purchasing a drink to watch the matches. Are there some places that have a better attmosphere than others? Is there a British venue where I could watch the matches from? :horn:

Thank you for your time and replies.

George Tav. x


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

What area are you in?


----------



## MatP (Jan 6, 2012)

Not necessarily for the six nations as should I be moving to Dubai can't see it being before May/June but interested to know if there is a big Welsh community in Dubai for rugby match days etc?

Thinking more towards the Autumn internationals (where we can reflect on our 2012 grand slam!!!).


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

Deffo a good Welsh community here, was with a couple of them today and they were organising a big get-together for the next match and St David's Day.


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bliksem said:


> What area are you in?


Living in mirdif area. How about you? I don't mind travelling to another area to watch the matches.


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

MatP said:


> Not necessarily for the six nations as should I be moving to Dubai can't see it being before May/June but interested to know if there is a big Welsh community in Dubai for rugby match days etc?
> 
> Thinking more towards the Autumn internationals (where we can reflect on our 2012 grand slam!!!).


Hopefully there's a big Welsh community in Dubai. If not then we can start one together butt. =]


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

nickyr said:


> Deffo a good Welsh community here, was with a couple of them today and they were organising a big get-together for the next match and St David's Day.


Awesome. How do I get involved with the Welsh community here?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai in August for a teaching post, be interested in meeting up with some of my fellow countrymen


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

Tav said:


> Living in mirdif area. How about you? I don't mind travelling to another area to watch the matches.


I watched some of the world cup games at Nezesaussi near the Burj Khalifa. I am in the Marina. 

There are a few Irish pubs that are usually great fun as well


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

The Welsh community is larger than I expected given the lack of sheep........

(and take cover...)


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bliksem said:


> I watched some of the world cup games at Nezesaussi near the Burj Khalifa. I am in the Marina.
> 
> There are a few Irish pubs that are usually great fun as well


I managed to watch some of the World Cup football games in a pub somewhere but it was he football World Cup so don't know if they'll play the Rugby 6 Nations there. Thank you for your help. 

Where abouts are these Irish pubs?


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

Tav said:


> I managed to watch some of the World Cup football games in a pub somewhere but it was he football World Cup so don't know if they'll play the Rugby 6 Nations there. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Where abouts are these Irish pubs?


The one is at The Bonnington hotel in JLT and the other that I know of at The Irish village.


----------



## MatP (Jan 6, 2012)

Tav said:


> Hopefully there's a big Welsh community in Dubai. If not then we can start one together butt. =]


As much as I'm looking forward to experiencing a different culture in Dubai (if I get the job!) wouldn't be right to watch the rugby without seeking out some countrymen!

Also a Cardiff City fan and hoping we make it in to the Premiership so all the games are available over there!


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

Where is everyone watching the rugby today as I'm assuming all the Irish pubs will not be showing them due to it being St. Patrick's day today and they'll be doing something else like having bands play and things. I should have thight this through before leaving it last second. Silly me. Any suggestions on where to go?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Waxy o conners at the ascot hotel show all the rugby and football


----------

